# Feedern mit Krallenfutterkorb



## ulli1958m (10. Februar 2014)

Wer kann mir sagen wieviel Gewicht ich gegenüber einen "normalen" Futterkorb einsparen kann wenn ich einen mit Kralle verwenden würde? Oder kann man das so pauschal nicht sagen?

Beispiel: 100gr Korb bleibt gerade noch liegen...bei welchen Gewicht bleibt dann einen Krallenkorb gerade noch am Platz?

Ich gehe davon aus das hier ein paar Feederkrallenprofiangler sich zu Wort melden 

Gruss
Ulli #h


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Krallenfutterkorb*

Also ich bin jetzt kein Krallenprofi. Aber ich verwende die Dinger auch immer öfter. Vor allem im Herbst, wenn es im Silokanal so richtig ballert. Wenn selbst hunderter Körbe langsam weg gedrückt werden. Meist mach ich dann einer Achtziger ran, der auch liegen bleibt. Also rund zwanzig Prozent weniger. Aber wie geschrieben ich bin kein Krallenprofi.


----------



## zandernase (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Krallenfutterkorb*

Ich wurde auch sagen so ca. 25%. Wenn 180g gerade so liegen bleiben reicht mit Kralle meist 140g. Google mal nach Schlögl und Krallenkorb. Ich mein da gibts ein Video wo er sogar von 30% spricht

Gruß ZN


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Krallenfutterkorb*

Ist aber auch von der Beschaffenheit des Grundes abhängig, bei grobem Kies ist der positive Effekt geringer als auf feiner strukturierten Böden.


----------



## ulli1958m (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Krallenfutterkorb*

Prima....Danke #6...somit habe ich ja wenigstens einen Anhaltspunkt (von minus 25% +/-5%)

Ich wollte mir am Sonntag in Unna auf der Messe ein paar Körbe kaufen.....*muß/soll ich irgendwo drauf achten?* 

Bei uns in der Gegend hat kein Händler Krallenkörbe 

#h


----------



## Fr33 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Krallenfutterkorb*

Servus,


Je nach Untergrund kann ich mit einem Krallenkorb rund 20-30% leichter fischen. Meist ist es so, dass wenn ein 160er Normaler Korb liegen bleibt - ich den selben effekt mit ner 140er und selten mit ner 120er Kralle habe. Man sollte aber dennoch immer etwas Stromauf werfen und die Kralle wirken lassen!


Hier erklärt MS das ganz gut:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwbSfhbzIvQ


Denn auch die Ausrichtung der Krallen macht einiges aus! Leider sind bisher die Körbe von MS die besten. Habe auch günstige daheim und da sind die krallen nicht eingegossen sondern nur geklemmt etc. Daher kann man die nicht so gut verbiegen.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Krallenfutterkorb*

Nimm welche, die schon rein optisch nicht den Eindruck machen, als würden sie Getüdel fördern, außerdem sollten die Krallen so angebracht sein, das durch das Eingraben der Krallen das Bleigewicht nicht vom Boden abgehoben wird.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Krallenfutterkorb*

Viele Hersteller von Krallenkörben fallen mir gar nicht ein. JD-Tech hatte mal richtig geile... aber die stellen keine mehr her bzw. hat sich nicht gelohnt. Ich kenne daher nur die von MS.... die sind ganz gut. Andere Block Feeder aus Edelstahl kenne ich nicht.


Abraten kann ich von Feederkörbchen mit Krallen, die wie nachbauten von Krallenbleien für die Küste aussehen. Da dreht sich gerne das Vorfach ein!


----------



## ulli1958m (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Krallenfutterkorb*

Das sind z.B. die beiden Körbe von Schlögel die ich mir gerade angeschaut habe.
Da ich absoluter *Neuling* bin was Feedern mit Kralle ist hätte ich noch eine Frage...für welchen Korb sollte ich mich entscheiden? 
Wenn ich es laut Video von MS richtig verstanden habe ...bei sandigen Boden den Korb aus Bild 1

Bild 1




Bild 2




_Ps: Dann will ich mal hoffen das MS die Körbe zur Messe in Unna dabei hat _


----------



## Fr33 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Krallenfutterkorb*

Ich verwende immer die unteren... die oberen sind kleiner und kompakter!


Wegen der messe - Michael hat zwar immer was dabei - aber zur Not anrufen und welche vorbestellen auf deinen Namen


----------



## ulli1958m (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Krallenfutterkorb*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Michael hat zwar immer was dabei - aber zur Not anrufen und welche vorbestellen auf deinen Namen


Gut das ich angerufen habe....Michael wollte keine mitnehmen. 
Er hat mir zu den oberen Korb (Bild 1) geraten weil dieser weniger Geräusche beim Einschlag ins Wasser macht und auch das Futter dabei besser im Korb bleibt.

Übrigens....netter ausführlicher Kontakt auch wenn es nur um ein paar Feederkörbe ging #6

_Ps: ich habe dennoch beide Sorten bestellt_ :q

#h


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Krallenfutterkorb*

Interessant.!!! Schlögel rät zu diesen Körben weil sie nicht so einen Lärm beim Einschlag ins Wasser machen. Bei uns hier an der Havel ist es genau umgekehrt. Hier reagieren die Fische auf den Lärm und schwimmen gezielt die Stellen an wo es ordentlich platscht. Daher werfen wir hier auch faustgroße Futterbälle ein. Hat zwar jetzt nichts mit der Thematik zu tun, aber ich wollte mal auf diesen für mich doch interessanten Umstand hinweisen. Hier so, dort eben so.


----------



## ulli1958m (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Krallenfutterkorb*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Interessant.!!! Schlögel rät zu diesen Körben weil sie nicht so einen Lärm beim Einschlag ins Wasser machen. Bei uns hier an der Havel ist es genau umgekehrt. Hier reagiern die fische auf den lärm und schwimmen gezielt die Stellen an wo es ordentlich platscht. Daher werfen wir hier auch faustgroße Futterbälle ein. Hat zwar jetzt nichts mit der Thematik zu tun, aber ich wollte mal auf diesen für mich do Interessanten Umstand hinweisen. Hier so, dort eben so.


_* Nicht das ein falscher Eindruck entsteht*_....wir haben über die Ems gesprochen mit einer Breite von 30 bis 50m.
Sicherlich sieht das vielleicht in großen Flüssen Rhein/Elbe/Havel usw. anders aus.
Wenn du hier ein paar Futterballen ins Wasser versenkst dann kann es schonmal lange dauern bis der Fisch wieder aktiv am Platz ist.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Krallenfutterkorb*

Hallo Ulli,


ja ich weiss - der Michael ist ein netter Kerl. Dass er dir Körbchen mitbringt ist auch super. Allerdings hättest du im eher sagen sollen wann du die Körbe brauchst. Dadurch dass die Krallenfeeder no 1 kleiner sind, sind das gute Körbe für den Winter. Im Sommer und Herbst kannste damit nicht genug Futter und Partikel ins Wasser bekommen - dann wären die anderen wieder besser. ich habe daber gleich die größeren Körbe gewählt und habe für kaltes Wasser einfach mein Futterintervall reduziert - so landet auch weniger Futter im Wasser ....


Achja... wenn du das Feedern auf Barben und co irgendwann konsequent machen willst, dass rate ich dir dich irgendwann nur auf eine Rute zu beschränken. Damit dann regelmäßig und zielgenau Füttern und man fängt mehr, als wenn man 2 Ruten irgendwo hin wirft und alles 30min mal nen Korb nachfüllt.....


EDIT: ach die EMS!! Dachte es geht um den RHEIN!


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Krallenfutterkorb*

smile :q....natürlich habe ich *beide* Sorten an Körben vorbestellt :m 

und ja.....ich will 2014 auch mal im Rhein zwischen Wesel und Emmerich feddern......hoffe das ich dann/dabei einen geübten Rheinfeederangler über die Schultern schauen kann |rolleyes
Wenn also jemand einen Zuschauer benötigt....einfach melden 

#h


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Krallenfutterkorb*

Für den Rhein und Barben sind mir die MS Körbe beide definitiv zu klein. Ich fische in der Fahrrinne und da kriegt man mit den Dingern definitiv nicht genug Futter an den Platz. Die Alternative : Eine Rute mit selbstgebautem Korb (geschlossen) in der Größe einer Cola-Dose mit nachgeschaltetem Meereskrallenblei in 180 gr ohne Vorfach für die Futterspur und mit der zweiten Rute und den MS Körben direkt unterhalb angeln.


----------



## ulli1958m (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Krallenfutterkorb*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Die Alternative : Eine Rute mit selbstgebautem Korb (geschlossen) in der Größe einer Cola-Dose mit nachgeschaltetem Meereskrallenblei in 180 gr ohne Vorfach für die Futterspur und mit der zweiten Rute und den MS Körben direkt unterhalb angeln.


_*Die Idee mit einer reinen Futterrute finde ich ja erstmal gut. #6  *_
Aber was für eine Rute/Schnur verwendest du für so ein Aktion? (180gr Kralle *+* Futtermenge Coladose 200/300gr = 400/500gr) 

Mal abgesehen von der Futtermenge die du an einen Angeltag benötigst bekommt man es doch ordentlich in den Armen zu spüren, wenn  oft solche Gewichte geschleudert werden. 
Oder bist du Hochleistungssportler im Hammer oder Speerwurf


----------



## Fr33 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Krallenfutterkorb*

Ich halte von der reinen Futterrute leider nix. Die Idee ist gut und klappt an kleineren Gewässern aber gut. Im Rheinstrom wäre das nix...

 Ich hab letztes Jahr mein Schlüsselerlebnis gehabt und daran halte ich mich. Eine Rute, und mittels Feedergun-Schnur Clip immer auf der selben "Bahn" fischen. Zum Feederfutter Bällchen aus geklebten Maden in den Korb und die Enden mit Futter verschließen... DAS hat den Unterschied gebracht!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Krallenfutterkorb*

Als Futterrute mißbrauche ich meine Welsrute mit angegebenen 750 Gramm WG und 25er Geflecht.
Gefischt wird mit einer Mitchell Elite Tech in 4,50 Meter mit 300g WG.
Das mit der Präzision beim Werfen ist schon so ne Sache.... die ersten Würfe bringen selten Fisch, ich überwerfe die Futterspur der passiven Rute und ziehe dann dann alle paar Minuten nen halben Meter bei, bis die Bisse kommen, dann wird die Schnur eingeclipt und man hat seine Distanz. Hört sich kompliziert an und erfordert einiges an Training, ist aber (zumindest bei mir) recht erfolgreich!


tight lines
Tom


----------

